

Ask HN: What do you use when searching for houses or apartments online? - jmtame

Craigslist?  Any other popular ones if you're looking for cheap housing online?
======
quoderat
I use PadMapper.

<http://www.padmapper.com>

~~~
padmapper
Hey, thanks for the plug. If anyone has any questions or suggestions, please
feel free to email me at padmapper@gmail.com (or use the feedback link on the
site). It's still pretty new, and there's definitely room for improvement.

~~~
GavinB
Great site. I don't know how difficult it would be to implement or whether it
would hurt the performance, but it would be great if you overlaid the subway
lines. See <http://www.onnyturf.com/subway/> for an example.

Frankly, I don't know why google hasn't done this themselves, it's incredibly
useful.

~~~
padmapper
Good idea - it would slow it down a bit, but I'm pretty sure it would be
useful. The subway commute-time filter is a bit limited in its use, but you
can use it to try areas for their commute time to other areas.

Also, it's not as useful, but if you zoom in on the metro stations on any
google map, it'll tell you what lines stop there.

------
drp
I work at (and and found my current apartment using) HotPads -
<http://hotpads.com> We list about 300k rental houses and apartments all over
the US

------
andrewljohnson
I wrote a map mash-up of CraigsList ads recently:
<http://www.trailbehind.com/housing_map>

------
replicatorblog
If you are looking for short term housing Air Bed & Breakfast works pretty
well. (www.airbnb.com) It is also a YCombinator company.

------
vaksel
If I was looking now, I'd only use Craigslist

~~~
Vivtek
Last time I tried looking using Craigslist (this was in Bloomington, IN in
2006) there was about a 1:1 spam/ham ratio. I gave up in disgust pretty
quickly.

------
NoBSWebDesign
If you're looking for student rental housing by any chance, that's what our
startup is for... <http://www.ratemystudentrental.com>

For non-student housing, I use <http://www.mapskrieg.com>

------
joshwa
Using my own search organization tool called FlowThing:

<http://i44.tinypic.com/erei4g.jpg>

Email me for an invite code... in a very private alpha right now.

------
shubhamharnal
Ubiquity + Craigslist Check the video at:
<http://labs.mozilla.com/2008/08/introducing-ubiquity/>

------
mhp
streeteasy.com in NYC

~~~
krschultz
Wow this is the best one I've seen for NYC by far

------
mattstein
housingmaps.com

------
tzetzefly
I like redfin.com, estately.com, and realtor.com. Then use dwellicious.com to
bookmark and track listings from different sites in one place.

------
wmli
<http://www.booli.se> in Sweden. Pretty good UI.

------
kierank
<http://www.rightmove.co.uk>

------
jerryji
euwyn.com ? (via <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=544074> )

------
shubhamharnal
Ubiquity + Craigslist Check the video at:
<http://labs.mozilla.com/2008/08/introducing-ubiquity/>

------
dejb
www.realestate.com.au - they have some annoying problems but they are the
dominant force with the most listings.

------
smileplease
globrix.com in UK

~~~
jlees
I prefer gumtree.com

~~~
rs
For me its findaproperty.com for UK (esp London), but as someone previously
posted, rightmove.co.uk is pretty good as well

